# Schwinn B6 in Green and Red.. ugly or cool



## crazyhawk (Aug 26, 2017)

Just got this kind of battered but cool B6.  I'm always attracted to the Coach Green and Ivory paint w the red pinstripes.  I think it's weird but....I kind of like it.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 26, 2017)

Very cool. Like the red rubber too.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 26, 2017)

Cool color combo!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 26, 2017)

I love it, had one similar but in worse shape. Regret selling it.


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 26, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I love it, had one similar but in worse shape. Regret selling it.View attachment 666259



Love the look of yours! I regret selling a lot of bikes too.  I promised myself I would start keeping some bikes instead of selling them all the time.  It's a hard habit to break!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2017)

I dig it. Love the badge too


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 26, 2017)

crazyhawk said:


> Just got this kind of battered but cool B6.  I'm always attracted to the Coach Green and Ivory paint w the red pinstripes.  I think it's weird but....I kind of like it.  View attachment 666230
> 
> View attachment 666231
> 
> View attachment 666232



NOTHING UGLY, EXCEPT THE RED TIRES, NOT OEM, 
MAKES THEM THE TOPIC OF CONVERSATION.!
GOOD BIKE TO RIDE AND ENJOY OTHERWISE!
OH AND YOUR MISSING A CYCLELOCK KEY!


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 26, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NOTHING UGLY, EXCEPT THE RED TIRES, NOT OEM,
> MAKES THEM THE TOPIC OF CONVERSATION.!
> GOOD BIKE TO RIDE AND ENJOY OTHERWISE!
> OH AND YOUR MISSING A CYCLELOCK KEY!



You're right,  Wes.  I need one.  I haven't bought one from you for awhile. How do I order one from you again?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 26, 2017)

crazyhawk said:


> You're right,  Wes.  I need one.  I haven't bought one from you for awhile. How do I order one from you again?





I CAN CUT TWO SMOOTH BRASS KEYS TO CODE OF "AN" NUMBER ON
THE FACE OF THE CYLINDER FOR $12. BY  CASH, CHECK, M.O. OR PAYPAL
TO MY EMAIL ADDRESS: wespinchot@yahoo.com
THANKS,
WES
PS I STILL HAVE SOME CUT AND STAMPED ORIGINAL YALE/SCHWINN KEYS!
1 IN 5 CHANCE I HAVE ONE FOR YOUR "AN" NUMBER!
SORRY NO UNCUT YALE/SCHWINN BLANKS!


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 26, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I CAN CUT TWO SMOOTH BRASS KEYS TO CODE OF "AN" NUMBER ON
> THE FACE OF THE CYLINDER FOR $12. BY  CASH, CHECK, M.O. OR PAYPAL
> TO MY EMAIL ADDRESS: wespinchot@yahoo.com
> THANKS,
> ...



Just sent it via paypal.  Thanks!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 26, 2017)

crazyhawk said:


> Just sent it via paypal.  Thanks!




HEY STAN,
GOT IT I WILL GET THEM IN MAIL MONDAY.
THANKS,WES


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice Bike. I've got the same color combo on my '49 B6,( Excelsior Badge) and surprisingly mine still has the original fork lock key.
Have fun with your new find!.......Wayne


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 27, 2017)

Wayne Adam said:


> Nice Bike. I've got the same color combo on my '49 B6,( Excelsior Badge) and surprisingly mine still has the original fork lock key.
> Have fun with your new find!.......Wayne
> 
> View attachment 666445
> ...



Love it!  Your paint looks very nice!


----------



## Brian (Aug 28, 2017)

I love the color on it. I have a few bikes but not a single one in green. My most recent find was a '46 B6 in maroon and ivory. I'm hoping to find a nice original green one day. May get lucky one day!


----------



## Clark58mx (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a green one. I like the green. You see a lot of maroon ones.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm working on a green one that really renews my love for these old Schwinn B6s.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 28, 2017)

crazyhawk said:


> Just got this kind of battered but cool B6.  I'm always attracted to the Coach Green and Ivory paint w the red pinstripes.  I think it's weird but....I kind of like it.  View attachment 666230
> 
> View attachment 666231
> 
> View attachment 666232




THAT WAS A COMMON COLOR SCHEME!


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 29, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I'm working on a green one that really renews my love for these old Schwinn B6s.View attachment 667820



Exactly!  I started out looking for Schwinns, but over the years, got away from them and gravitated towards other stuff.  But now I really believe that I love riding B6's and the like for their excellent ride quality and beauty!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

The green/ivory and maroon/ivory are probably the two most common color combos on these. I like the more unusual such as the two tone green, the brown/tan, and the two tone blue. The red/black Mark has is a combo I hadn't seen before on a B6 and there are some I've never seen such as any of the gray color combos. Coupled with the options of reverse colors there could be some real interesting bikes out there. As long as the springer isn't shot these do make very comfortable riders although it takes a little leg to get going sometimes with the big chain ring. V/r Shawn


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 29, 2017)

[QUOI would love to know if anyone has the Coach Green and Black combo. I've never seen one....E="Freqman1, post: 775169, member: 4154"]The green/ivory and maroon/ivory are probably the two most common color combos on these. I like the more unusual such as the two tone green, the brown/tan, and the two tone blue. The red/black Mark has is a combo I hadn't seen before on a B6 and there are some I've never seen such as any of the gray color combos. Coupled with the options of reverse colors there could be some real interesting bikes out there. As long as the springer isn't shot these do make very comfortable riders although it takes a little leg to get going sometimes with the big chain ring. V/r Shawn[/QUOTE]
And i


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 29, 2017)

2013CCrideLINEUP



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Mar 26, 2014


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 29, 2017)

I think they are cool! I own a green/ivory, maroon/ivory, brown/ivory, light red/ivory and a 2 tone blue B6. All are fantastic riders and are ridden every day.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 29, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> HEY STAN,
> GOT IT I WILL GET THEM IN MAIL MONDAY.
> THANKS,WES



HEY STAN,
KEYS WENT INTO MAIL MONDAY.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Aug 29, 2017)

Love my 49 B6 in black,red,white. Has the optional Phantom taillight and seat, rides great!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks great! Is this the one that was being pushed then ridden around the swap at Memory Lane this summer? If so, it looks like you got it cleaned up pretty nice, love the tank too! Joe. Here is my 49 in maroon.


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 30, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> HEY STAN,
> KEYS WENT INTO MAIL MONDAY.



Thanks Wes!!!!


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 30, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Looks great! Is this the one that was being pushed then ridden around the swap at Memory Lane this summer? If so, it looks like you got it cleaned up pretty nice, love the tank too! Joe. Here is my 49 in maroon. View attachment 668293



Hey Joe.  Yep, this is the one.  Yours looks outstanding!  Here's a pic of what it looked like when I got it home. Lucked out and found a matching tank on feePay  with the same wear and tear.  Will never be a beauty, but....still fun!  Found a pic of a Cobalt Blue and Ivory one I had a few years ago too.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 30, 2017)

I like your red tires even if they aren't correct. They make the bike stand out from the crowd.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 30, 2017)

Beeler2927 said:


> Love my 49 B6 in black,red,white. Has the optional Phantom taillight and seat, rides great! View attachment 668258



LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 30, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Looks great! Is this the one that was being pushed then ridden around the swap at Memory Lane this summer? If so, it looks like you got it cleaned up pretty nice, love the tank too! Joe. Here is my 49 in maroon. View attachment 668293



NICE!


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2017)

Good find but I am not a big fan of the red tires.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 31, 2017)

vincev said:


> Good find but I am not a big fan of the red tires.




ME NEITHER!


----------

